# JD 1020 diesel in oil



## topside1 (May 24, 2015)

First off thank you for any advice given.

Bought this older tractor recently and quickly discovered that diesel was mixing with the engine oil. I've replaced the lift/transfer pump, no change. Replace all three pencil injectors, no change. Next logical step would be to troubleshoot the injection pump. The pump is brand new rebuilt and installed before my purchase, until now I've doubted that it would be the cause. At this point I must now take a closer look at the pump. My question is can this newly rebuilt pump be troubleshot for shaft leaks on the farm and still on or off the engine? I'm aware of the two bolt inspection cover forward of the pump and understand that this is just to aid in shaft alignment during install. Hope you all can find the time to offer advice, right now I'm dumping the sump after 2 hours under load and getting tired of wasting money.....John


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy John,

My manual says to remove the timing gear cover when pulling the injection pump. I believe this is to insure that you get the timing gears lined up correctly when reinstalling. 

I think that if you pull the little inspection cover and mark the gears carefully so you can get it back together same as it was, you should be ok. The gear should mount on the shaft only one way. Do NOT move the engine while the injection pump is off of it. 

Pull the injection pump and get the shaft seal replaced. 

Good luck.


----------



## topside1 (May 24, 2015)

Big T thanks for the advice. I've been at it again this morning and it appears that the new lift pump is faulty, I'm sure of it in fact. I've notice that my fuel dilution problem increases drastically whenever I fill up the tractors fuel tank. Overnight I let the sump drain into a bucket, this morning not a drip for hours onto a paper feed sack. Then I filled up the diesel tank and instantly the dripping began. The tank head pressure and liquid level is higher than the lift pump when the tank is above 1/2 full. Also I noticed that my dipstick level seems to be slowly increasing even when the tractor was parked, but my mind just couldn't accept that a brand new lift pump could be faulty. Made overseas I'd expect. Big T if you have any other advice bring it on......Topside


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

John,

Sounds like you've got it figured out.. Did you get that lift pump from a John Deere dealership??

In thinking about your new lift pump diaphragm leaking, it might be that your engine has some "blowby" and the crankcase vent tube/system is plugged. Check it out.


----------



## topside1 (May 24, 2015)

As luck would have it, it's not the lift pump at all. I removed it from the engine block and with the fuel lines still connected and no leaks at all. All that's left is the fuel pump that was just installed by the former owner prior to my purchase. Right now I have all lines and bolts removed but I'm taking a long break before removing it from it's leaky home. May even hire a mobile mechanic, something tells me it may be best. John


----------



## topside1 (May 24, 2015)

Tractor repair update-I did hire a mobile diesel tech and I'm glad I did. Diesel fuel was entering my sump through the fuel pump, two seals were in backwards and a third torn. Pump is being sent out for repair. All for now, I'll be taking pity donations starting now...John


----------

